# EOS M – 3 native lenses compared



## sneakerpimp (Aug 25, 2013)

i made this very simple and unscientific test in case anyone is interested. all shot at 22mm f/5.6 ISO 200, straight jpeg at 18MP.

EF-M 22mm






EF-M 11-22mm





EF-M 18-55mm


----------



## BL (Aug 26, 2013)

yup, looks like 22mm 

did you use AF or MF for this test? it would appear there are different planes of focus at work here.

for example, the 18-55mm image is definitely using a different focal point compared to the others.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 26, 2013)

18-55 is focused a bit closer, thus the greater blurring in the background.


----------



## Mellonhead (Aug 26, 2013)

It would be great if you could redo the test, but with a definite target, so all the pictures are focused at the exact same distance.


----------



## Pi (Aug 26, 2013)

Mellonhead said:


> It would be great if you could redo the test, but with a definite target, so all the pictures are focused at the exact same distance.



+1.

The first two are focused the same, or close. The first one is more "clear" (and a bit brighter, as expected).


----------



## sneakerpimp (Aug 26, 2013)

ok i will try this again on the weekend.. thanks.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 26, 2013)

@sneakerpimp - Which of these lenses do you use the most? Which is your favorite?


----------



## sneakerpimp (Aug 26, 2013)

bholliman said:


> @sneakerpimp - Which of these lenses do you use the most? Which is your favorite?



i use the 18-55 most because of the useable range and figured i can push ISO in low light. i had poor results on my last outing with that lens and also noticed the 11-22 is better. no real favorite but i did get by on the 22mm prime for six months and may go back to it as my go-to lens.


----------

